# Guess enneatype + instinct based on 10-20 words that describe yourself



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

*Guess enneatype + instinct based on 10-20 word choices*

Let's do another "guess my type" thread. The Fauvres determine type (among other methods) by interpreting word choices. I think it would be fun to copy their approach and guess *enneatype+instinct* based in a list of 10-20 words that describe yourself best. 

So, here is my list: 

In alphabetical order:

1. avoidant
2. cautious
3. conceptual
4. curious
5. determined
6. ethical 
7. funny/humorous
8. idealistic
9. impatient
10. impractical
11. instructive 
12. introverted/reclusive
13. judgmental/opinionated
14. lazy
15. non-traditional
16. passionate
17. perfectionistic
18. reflective
19. researcher
20. sensitive​


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

alyara said:


> Let's do another "guess my type" thread. The Fauvres determine type (among other methods) by interpreting word choices. I think it would be fun to copy their approach and guess *enneatype+instinct* based in a list of 10-20 words that describe yourself best.
> 
> So, here is my list:
> 
> ...


I get a Sp 5w4 vibe. 

1.) Adaptable. 
2.) Contemplative. 
3.) Curious. 
4.) Empathetic. 
5.) Forgiving. 
6.) Future-Oriented.
7.) Impatient. 
8.) Impractical. 
9.) Impulsive. 
10.) Indecisive. 
11.) Individualistic. 
12.) Intuitive. 
13.) Modest. 
14.) Nonchalant. 
15.) Observational. 
16.) Open-Minded. 
17.) Optimistic. 
18.) Secretive. 
19.) Subjective. 
20.) Unstable.


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

Rouskyrie said:


> I get a Sp 5w4 vibe.
> 
> 1.) Adaptable.
> 2.) Contemplative.
> ...


Vibes to me as 9, 7, and 4. Social 9...??? 

1. Modest
2. Wise
3. Patient
4. Opinionated
5. Dependent

6. Intuitive 
7. Protective
8. Mature 
9. Inhibited
10. Guileless

11. Ambitious
12. Partial
13. Understanding
14. Discreet
15. Original

16. Hedonistic
17. Eclectic
18. Gossipy
19. Vigilant
20. … Eh I've been described as this more than once so… "Sophisticated"


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

nep2une said:


> 1. Modest
> 2. Wise
> 3. Patient
> 4. Opinionated
> ...


Super difficult: 6w5 sx, 9w8 so or 3w4???

Once again:

1. avoidant
2. cautious
3. conceptual
4. curious
5. determined
6. ethical 
7. funny/humorous
8. idealistic
9. impatient
10. impractical
11. instructive 
12. introverted/reclusive
13. judgmental/opinionated
14. lazy
15. non-traditional
16. passionate
17. perfectionistic
18. reflective
19. researcher
20. sensitive


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

alyara said:


> Super difficult: 6w5 sx, 9w8 so or 3w4???
> 
> Once again:
> 
> ...


126 probably sx last. 

Maybe 1w9 2w1 6w5. Lot of the one judgement and impersonal descriptors in there, IMO.

1. Lively
2. Easy going
3. Reactive
4. Expressive
5. Literal
6. Sentimental
7. Inquisitive
8. Scattered
9. Exuberant
10. Engaging
11. Humorous
12. Wistful
13. Fleeting
14. Consistent
15. Pushy
16. Task-oriented
17. Deflecting
18. Thoughtful
19. Stubborn
20. Decisive
21. Quick tempered

Twenty was incredibly difficult.


----------



## Nile (Jan 9, 2017)

Coburn said:


> 1. Lively
> 2. Easy going
> 3. Reactive
> 4. Expressive
> ...


Feels like you actually were thoughtful picking up these words. Sounds like a wise one who knows how to use his power. I could see 5 and 8 with a mix of 9 and 7. The heart fix seems to hide herself too well , maybe 3 ? I’d go with 8w9-5w4-3w4. 

1. Imaginative
2. Versatile
3. Practical 
4. Active
5. Reactive 
6. Introverted
7. Boastful 
8. Deep/Insightful 
9. Swift 
10. Self-reliant
11. Confident 
12. Sensitive
13. Compelling/Persuasive
14. Dreamy 
15. High-strung
16. Dark 
17. Determined
18. Expressive 
19. Kind
20. Unpredictable


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Nile said:


> 1. Imaginative
> 2. Versatile
> 3. Practical
> 4. Active
> ...


Seems closer to 4w3, aspects of 7w6, doesn't give overall impression of so-last.

I may have gone in a somewhat different direction.

1. Opaque
2. Faraway
3. Preferential
4. Stumbling
5. Core
6. Ember
7. Void
8. Unassuaged
9. Firm
10. Veil
11. Ruminating
12. Inhibited
13. Questioning
14. Grasping
15. Fixating
16. Cocooning
17. Pebble
18. Undercurrent
19. Tenuous
20. Diversion


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Immolate said:


> Seems closer to 4w3, aspects of 7w6, doesn't give overall impression of so-last.
> 
> I may have gone in a somewhat different direction.
> 
> ...


By this I would guess 5w4.

1- Yearning 
2- Awkward
3- Perceptive
4- Oblivious
5- Withdrawn
6- Restless/Chaotic
7- Political
8- Blunt 
9- Childish
10- Idiosyncratic
11- Sensitive
12- Defensive
13- Analytical
14- Creative
15- Needling
16- Empathetic
17- Encouraging
18- Relentless
19- Cerebral
20- Impassioned


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Quernus said:


> By this I would guess 5w4.
> 
> 1- Yearning
> 2- Awkward
> ...


Mmmm.... 4w5 (469 maybe?) sp/so

1) Disspassionate
2) Energetic
3) Reserved
4) Nervous
5) Oblivious
6) Self-Depreciating
7) Controled
8) Anhedonistic
9) Hasty
10) Adventurous
11) Formal
12) Indecisive as hell
13) Solitary
14) Awkward
15) Optimistic-pessimist 
16) Kind
17) Distant
18) Aloof
19) Restless
20) Diligent


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

^ 6w7 4w5 1w2? A combination of intuitive and dutiful.

As for me, guess:

1. quiet
2. snarky
3. sarcastic
4. loyal
5. protective
6. self-preservative behaviour 
7. generally defiant
8. decisive
9. brusque manner of speaking
10. positive realist
11. _insecure_ behaviour covered up with bravado
12. distant
13. aggressive
14. strong sense of individuality
15. compulsive
16. passionate
17. forceful (that's how my annoying sister likes to put it)
18. adventurous
19. inquisitive
20. distrustful

Also a bit immature, if anything should be concluded


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

lolalalah said:


> ^ 6w7 4w5 1w2? A combination of intuitive and dutiful.
> 
> As for me, guess:
> 
> ...


I'd say cp6w7 8w9 4w5 sp/sx.

Never really know how to describe myself so I'm using my Johari/Nohari.

1. Silly
2. Chaotic
3. Vulgar
4. Independent
5. Dispassionate
6. Insecure
7. Observant
8. Adaptable
9. Withdrawn
10. Accepting


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

5w6 sp/sx

analytical
precise
conscientious
youthful
ruminative
quiet
discontent
detail-oriented
honest
reflective
impartial


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

1w9 sp/so

1. Harm-avoidant
2. Dependable
3. Sensitive
4. Control freak
5. Introverted
6. Intellectual
7. Moody
8. Honest
9. Funny
10. Critical
11. Introspective
12. Inhibited
13. Scathing
14. Self-obsessed
15. Motivated
16. Competitive
17. Responsible
18. Anxious
19. Rule-following
20. Emotional


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

piscesfish said:


> 1w9 sp/so
> 
> 1. Harm-avoidant
> 2. Dependable
> ...


1w2 so/sp or sp/so (also with 4w5 in tri-type)

--------

quiet
resentful
guarded
cautious
perfectionist
respectful
thoughtful
curious
open minded
withdrawn
passionate
intense
judgemental


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

@*Wisteria*, for you I'd guess sp/sx 1-6-4

Wild
Primordial
Caged
Intense
Rebellious
Sensitive
Imaginative
Devouring
Curious
Ohh Shiny!
Physical
Misfit
Intelligent
Individualist
Different
Awkward
Direct
Brave
Fighter
Proud
Adventurous
Hedonistic


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

*8-3-7 SP*

My Bouquet:

- Handsome
- Shy
- Bookworm
- Precision
- Tea
- White-chocolate
- Whiskey
- Analytical
- Independent
- Sassy
- Witty
- Reserved
- Loner.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

iLeaf said:


> *8-3-7 SP*
> 
> My Bouquet:
> 
> ...


5w6 4w5 1w9 sp/sx. Seems very 5 and 4, but gut fix was hard to guess.

1. Aloof
2. Relaxed
3. Reflective
4. Logical
5. Self-Satisfied
6. Impatient
7. Bold
8. Spontaneous
9. Needy
10. Blasé


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

Sandpit Turtle said:


> 5w6 4w5 1w9 sp/sx. Seems very 5 and 4, but gut fix was hard to guess.
> 
> 1. Aloof
> 2. Relaxed
> ...


458w7 sp. 

1. Political
2. Protective
3. Aspiring
4. Opinionated
5. Unfazed
6. Guarded
7. Sensitive
8. Rogue (rpg class)
9. Sentinel (Star Wars) 
10. Water
11. Fire
12. Urban
13. Needy
14. Imprecise
15. Instinctual
16. Impenetrable
17. Autophobic
18. Elder
19. Understated
20. Xenophile


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

^ SO or SP first, 5 with 1 fix
I get the feeling most of these lists could perhaps be any type, but still curious what impression mine would give:

intelligent
sensitive
emotional
intense
raw
artistic
eloquent
self-absorbed
cerebral
seeker
uncompromising
understanding
strong
imaginative
withdrawn


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Rose for a Heart said:


> ^ SO or SP first, 5 with 1 fix
> I get the feeling most of these lists could perhaps be any type, but still curious what impression mine would give:
> 
> intelligent *5*
> ...


sx 4w5

1. Detached
2. Pragmatic
3. Observant
4. Open-minded
5. Cynical
6. Understanding
7. Irritable
8. Separated
9. Angsty
10. Objective
11. Sincere
12. Schizoid
13. Hesitant
14. Perfectionist
15. Timid
16. Collected
17. Indifferent
18. Critical
19. Distant
20. Avoidant


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Mr Castelo said:


> 1. Detached
> 2. Pragmatic
> 3. Observant
> 4. Open-minded
> ...


Somewhere between 5 and 6 it sounds like. _Sp 5w6_!

*/*/*/*/*/*/**/*/*/*/*/*/**/*/*/*/*/*/**/*/*/*/*/*/*



Mysterious
Rare
Observant
Sexy
Emotional
Neurotic
Guarded
Hesitating
Fierce
Sweet
Alluring
Shy
Skeptical
Stylish
Distant
Insightful
Frustrated
Restless
Seeking
Temperamental


----------



## Neubauten (Feb 23, 2018)

Daeva said:


> Somewhere between 5 and 6 it sounds like. _Sp 5w6_!
> 
> */*/*/*/*/*/**/*/*/*/*/*/**/*/*/*/*/*/**/*/*/*/*/*/*
> 
> ...


4w5? sp/sx?
1. insightful
2. introverted
3. honest
4. creative 
5. reflective
6. open-minded
7. curious 
8. opinonated
9. dreamer
10. skeptical


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Neubauten said:


> 4w5? sp/sx?
> 1. insightful
> 2. introverted
> 3. honest
> ...


7w6 sp/sx?

1. Creative
2. Imaginative
3. Empathetic
4. Intelligent
5. Loyal
6. Principled
7. Critical
8. Stubborn
9. Tense
10. Caring


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd guess 4w5 6w5 (strong 5 wings) 1w2 sx/sp.

1. Witty
2. Nervous
3. Rash
4. Cynical
5. Complex
6. Unhelpful
7. Introverted
8. Responsive
9. Callous
10. Sentimental


----------



## floatingpoint (Dec 30, 2015)

Sandpit Turtle said:


> I'd guess 4w5 6w5 (strong 5 wings) 1w2 sx/sp.
> 
> 1. Witty
> 2. Nervous
> ...


Counterphobic 6w7? SX/SP? Cynicism, nervousness, complexity, and wit seem like classic 6 to me and the callousness/rashness/unhelpfulness could be the counterphobic expression, although the responsive/sentimental descriptors make 4 a possibility as well. 

1. altruistic
2. optimistic 
3. creative
4. modest
5. lonely
6. passive-agressive
7. warm
8. sensual 
9. opinionated
10. dreamy
11. critical 
12. loving
13. spontaneous 
14. passionate
15. forgetful 
16. trusting 
17. self-righteous 
18. curious 
19. spiritual 
20. unselfconscious


----------



## milliemopsx (Feb 24, 2018)

I hope this is the right place to post, i'm really sorry if its not! x

1. anxious
2. awkward
3. bubbly
4. caring
5. conscientious
6. curious
7. dependent
8. fearful
9. honest
10. indecisive
11. irritable
12. kind
13. loyal
14. nervous
15. panicky
16. perspective
17. quirky
18. sensitive
19. tense
20. worried


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

@*floatingpoint*: A combination of 9w1 with 7-fix and 4? Sp-last?



milliemopsx said:


> I hope this is the right place to post, i'm really sorry if its not! x
> 
> 1. anxious
> 2. awkward
> ...


My guess would be 6w7 sp/so. Pretty obvious. Ok, wing is debateable. 

My list again (modified):

1. avoidant
2. conceptual
3. curious
4. determined
5. ethical 
6. funny/humorous
7. idealistic
8. image-conscious
9. impatient
10. insightful
11. instructive 
12. introverted/reclusive
13. judgmental/opinionated
14. lazy
15. non-traditional
16. passionate
17. perfectionistic
18. reflective
19. researcher
20. sensitive


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

alyara said:


> @*floatingpoint*: A combination of 9w1 with 7-fix and 4? Sp-last?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4w5 1w9 5w6 so/sx

placid
insightful
bored
melancholic
analytical
inquisitive
detached
wary
timid
indecisive
slow
sensitive
considerate
obsessive
lost
uptight
uninterested
quirky


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Some combination of 5 and 9w1. 4-fix. sx-last. Maybe someone else could help?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

sx last?


----------



## milliemopsx (Feb 24, 2018)

alyara said:


> @*floatingpoint*: A combination of 9w1 with 7-fix and 4? Sp-last?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I got type 6, he he! Xxx


----------



## floatingpoint (Dec 30, 2015)

Wisteria I get 5w4 vibes from "Bored, insightful, analytical, inquisitive, detached, obsessive, uptight, quirky, and melancholic." "Placid, lost, quirky, slow, indecisive, timid, and insightful," sound like unhealthy 9w1, as well. The best way to tell the difference between the two is to analyze your attitude towards relationships. 9w1s are typically pretty loving and they usually form relationships pretty naturally, whereas 5s tend to be more alienated, awkward, or aloof. 

But I'm no expert


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

@milliemopsx seems 6 sx/sp?

overstretched
tired
asocial
thoughtful
stubborn
realistic
witty
physical
unrooted


----------



## Freya Violet (Dec 15, 2016)

Tad Cooper said:


> overstretched
> tired
> asocial
> thoughtful
> ...


5w6 sx/sp (582?)


- unconventional
- anxious
- eccentric
- arrogant
- strong
- cerebral
- tactful
- enthusiastic
- cunning
- passionate
- loud
- kind 
- stubborn
- inquisitive
- private
- analytical
- opinionated 
- abrupt
- iconoclastic
- self-seeking


----------

